# US/UK remakes



## Vladd67 (Dec 23, 2009)

A point was raised on another forum about some terrible US remakes of UK shows, are there any you really liked/hated, and can you thing of any UK remakes of US shows that you hated/liked? Or UK or US remakes of any foreign series you might know of, and vice versa?


----------



## Connavar (Dec 23, 2009)

Coupling,The Office US remakes i dislike alot.     Coupling was really dull,stupid.

Carrell isnt half as fun Ricky Gervais.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 23, 2009)

Just pray Hollywood never remakes, 'The Battle of Britain.'


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 23, 2009)

Would be interesting to see how Mel Gibson could find an anti English slant to The Battle of Britain


----------



## Rodders (Dec 23, 2009)

Would Thunderbirds count?


----------



## Mouse (Dec 23, 2009)

Apparently there's going to be a US version of Being Human? Why? Why would they do that?


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 24, 2009)

It's a movie, rather than TV show but before Avatar I saw that "Death at a Funeral" has been remade. Frank Oz's original is only a geriatric three years old and Neil Labute has remade it in LaLa land. Peter Dinklage, he of shortened stature, seems to be the only original cast member. It was hardly Oscar material, the original, but a very quirky British comedy. Now it's a standard American one...


----------



## Boneman (Dec 24, 2009)

Vladd67 said:


> _Would be interesting to see how Mel Gibson could find an anti English slant to The Battle of Britain_


 
Are you kidding? He'd have the fascist middle-class spitfire fighters machinegunning decent German flyers as they parachuted down (against the Geneva Convention) and then bombing churches full of French people on their way home. (Against all conventions!)


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm dreading the upcoming remake of "Edge of Darkness" with Mel Gibson.

The original 80's BBC mini series was a masterpiece. I don't see how they could remake that film today set in Britain, let alone the US - it was very much of its time. And if you have to change the story so much to modernise it, why not just call it something else?

I can't recall there being any US remakes I've seen and liked, but there must be some good ones out there.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 27, 2009)

I rather like The Office, both UK and US. Coupling, though, was a complete disaster. I think the eps were pretty much line by line, but with diff actors, and pacing all out of sync to accomodate the strict US timeslots for sitcoms. It was a huge waste of money. i really don't get why the US channels can't contract out the UK shows. Americans can be pretty understanding of British culture. Look how well dr who and torchwood and show of theat ilk do in the states.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, the US film of, 'The Dark is Rising,' removed all the charm of the book and turned the quest plot into mindless pap.  Ian McShane  (Merriman Lyon) and Christopher Eccleston (The Black Rider) should hang their heads in shame.


----------

